# sabnzbd not working after update to 1.2.0



## recluce (Feb 4, 2017)

I did a routine update of ports today. Among others, sabnzbd+ was upgraded from version 1.1.0 to 1.2.0. The build completed without error. However, the service does not start and the following is found in the sabnzbd error log:


```
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/local/bin/SABnzbd.py", line 1791, in <module>
    main()
  File "/usr/local/bin/SABnzbd.py", line 1338, in main
    hosts = all_localhosts()
  File "/usr/local/bin/SABnzbd.py", line 499, in all_localhosts
    if item not in ips and ('::1' not in item or sabnzbd.cfg.ipv6_hosting()):
TypeError: argument of type 'int' is not iterable
```

Uninstalling and rebuilding from the ports collection completes without error messages, but after starting the service, again the same error message. System is 10.3-STABLE (r307003), amd64. I found the IPv6 reference odd, which is not in use here and disabled on the server. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## cpm@ (Feb 15, 2017)

Try `SABnzbd.py --no_ipv6`

You have to start only once like this, because the --no_ipv6 flag is recorded.

https://sabnzbd.org/wiki/advanced/command-line-parameters


----------

